# Testicals?



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kane is now 1 yr old and he still squats when he pees! is this because his testicals havet dropped yet or bc he has just never had anything to pee on? and if it is bc they havent dropped yet how do i know when they do and what should i expect?


----------



## Stodknocker (Jan 15, 2009)

Usually unaltered male dogs start to raise their leg to pee around age 8 months. Altered dogs may take longer or may never do it at all. I'm pretty sure a dog's testicles should have already dropped by 1.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds like a retained testicle. Whenever you get him fixed, they can remove it then.

Our dog Phoenix is 3 yrs now and still squats. (has never lifted his leg)


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

Rocky does whatever he feels like at any given time. He will hike his leg one time, squat the next. Sometimes he just stands there and pisses. He doesn't care, its all the same to him.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

If at 1 year old, he has not dropped, have the vet check him over. He may only have one or they may be lodged in the stomach cavity and never descend. If that is the case, he will need to be neutered asap. And not to be funny, but he may just have small testicles so it doesn't appear they have dropped but they have.....

anyway, now that I was the one to make the small ball joke (haha) just have the vet check him over to make sure there are no abnormalities or anything!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive found it also has to do with the length of your dog. For example. My pittie and my good friends pittie are the same age same weight, but different body lengths.

My dogs lifts his leg where his does not, but when my dog does NOT lift his leg he pees all over his front feet, where the other dog due to is longer length does not.

hope this makes sense. My dog started to lift his leg once he stated to pee all over his front feet.

i also agree with the above posts.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Hirihat said:


> If at 1 year old, he has not dropped, have the vet check him over. He may only have one or they may be lodged in the stomach cavity and never descend. If that is the case, he will need to be neutered asap. And not to be funny, but he may just have small testicles so it doesn't appear they have dropped but they have.....


Thats what I said!!! :hammer: J/k :goodpost:

I believe there are some health risks that go along with this. I also think that it's a heriditary trait meaning you would never wanna breed him.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Thats what I said!!! :hammer: J/k :goodpost:
> 
> I believe there are some health risks that go along with this. I also think that it's a heriditary trait meaning you would never wanna breed him.


Yes, there is a very high incidence of testicular cancer in dogs with retained/undescended testicles. There is also a twisted testicle disorder where one testicle sort of twists around the other, cutting off blood flow. This can cause a type of infection. We know a rescue that had a whole litter of puppies (5 males) that had this issue. They had to neuter at 5 weeks (really, really early) to make sure they didn't get any infection from it as they had been dropped at about 3 weeks with the rescue and all had upper respiratory stuff....it was a mess!!! But at least it expanded my dog testicle knowledge!!!! LOL :rofl:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thrall is 2 1/2 and has never lifted. I had him neutered at 11 months.


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

Gunner was fixed at 7 months and dosen't lift his leg on things. Sometimes he will squat and while he his peeing his leg will come up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is called Cryptorchid when 1 or both testicals do not "drop". Here is more info


What is cryptorchidism?
Cryptorchidism is the medical term that refers to the failure of one or both testes (testicles) to descend into the scrotum.

If the testicles aren't in the scrotum, where are they?
Most cases of cryptorchidism are the result of the testicle being retained in the inguinal canal or in the abdomen. In cases of inguinal cryptorchidism, the testicle may sometimes be felt underneath the skin inside the groin region. In cases of abdominal cryptorchidism, the testicle cannot be felt from the outside. Abdominal ultrasound or radiographs may be performed to determine the exact location of the retained testicle.

What causes cryptorchidism?
The testes normally descend into the scrotum by two months of age. In certain dogs, it may occur later, but rarely after six months of age. Cryptorchidism may be presumed to be present if the testicles aren't palpated in the scrotum after two months of age. Cryptorchidism is reported in all breeds, but the toy breeds, including toy poodles, Pomeranians, and Yorkshire terriers, are at higher risk. Approximately seventy-five percent of the cases of cryptorchidism involve only one retained testicle while the remaining twenty-five percent involve failure of both testicles to descend into the scrotum. The right testicle is more than twice as likely to be retained as the left testicle. Cryptorchidism affects approximately 1.2% of all dogs. The condition is thought to be inherited although the exact mechanism is not fully understood.

What are the clinical signs of cryptorchidism?
This condition is rarely associated with pain or other clinical signs, unless a complication develops. In the event of a complication, such as spermatic cord torsion (twisting onto itself), there will signs consistent with sudden and severe abdominal pain. Most often any clinical signs are associated with neoplasia or cancer.


What is the treatment for cryptorchidism?
Neutering and removal of the retained testicle is recommended as soon as your veterinarian feels it is safe for the dog to undergo surgery. The procedure normally involves making a second surgical approach over or near the retained testicle. If the retained testicle is intra-abdominal, the second incision will be usually be made along the midline of the abdomen. In effect, your dog will undergo two surgical procedures for neutering instead of one.

What if I don't want to neuter my dog?
There are two good reasons for neutering a dog with cryptorchidism. The first is to remove the genetic defect from the breed line. Since cryptorchidism is an inherited defect, dogs with this condition should not be bred. Second, if the retained testicle is left in the body, the chances are increased that the dog will develop a testicular tumor (cancer) in the retained testicle. The risk of developing testicular neoplasia is estimated to be approximately ten times greater in dogs with cryptorchidism than in normal dogs. In fact, 53% of all Sertoli cell tumors and 36% of all seminomas occur in retained testicles. Additionally, 36% of all spermatic cord torsions are found in dogs with cryptorchidism.

What is the prognosis for a dog with cryptorchidism?
The prognosis is excellent for dogs that are diagnosed and undergo surgery early. The surgery is relatively simple and the outcomes are overwhelmingly positive. The prognosis for dogs that develop testicular neoplasia is guarded to poor and depends on the specific type of tumor and the dog's overall health at the time of diagnosis.


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

thank you all so much for your input! im going to make kane a vet appointment ASAP!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> It is called Cryptorchid when 1 or both testicals do not "drop". Here is more info
> 
> What is cryptorchidism?
> Cryptorchidism is the medical term that refers to the failure of one or both testes (testicles) to descend into the scrotum..........


:goodpost: Where did you find this, may I ask? It is extremely well written for lay people! I wonder if that site/book has more articles about health concerns that well written....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just did a yahoo search I forgot what site it came from but it was in the first few results. I did read a few before picking his one because they were too confusing.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I just did a yahoo search I forgot what site it came from but it was in the first few results. I did read a few before picking his one because they were too confusing.


Thanks!


----------

